# Several Holyoke Police Officers Commended



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Several Holyoke Police Officers Commended
HOLYOKE, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) - High honors were bestowed on nine Holyoke police officers. Holyoke Mayor Michael Sullivan and Police Chief Anthony Scott issued commendations to the officers for their response to an incident on February 10th. Four armed men forced their way into an apartment at 733 High Street. The suspects allegedly held eleven people, including a six year old child, at gunpoint. The mayor and police chief stated that the officers showed a great deal of courage and professionalism in handling the situation with no loss of life, and without firing a shot.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

NICE, one up for the good guys!!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Glad to see them get some credit. Too often the good work is taken for granted and a focus on the negative instead.


----------

